# Apa/ Hops



## pmolou (12/3/09)

lately iv made my first all cascade apa and a nelson sauvin apa
and i'm now looking to brew an apa that doesn't have such a big fruity flavour and was thinking would a hop like golding or fuggle or williamette balance a hop like galaxy???

my usual apa consists of 

2.5kg DME
350g Crystal 60L
250g Carapils/Carahell

IBU 25
30g flavour
30g aroma

does anyone know what hops to use to counter the big fruitier hops but not necessarily dominate the fruiter flavours...


----------



## Maple (12/3/09)

Hard to counter a very strong hop like NS, but in small amouts can add quite a unique part to an APA. For the magnum, it's all about personal taste (my opinion anyway), but I like a little more maltiness than you have there, with the magnum, and then throw some C-hops mid to late in the piece. Surprisingly a late addition chinook can add a magnificant depth to the hop aroma/flavour, but again, that's from trial and error and tuned to my personal preferences... oh and what style guidelines - more hops...35 to 40 IBU as a starting point h34r:


----------



## Gavo (12/3/09)

Galaxy give a passion-fruit overtone but as a bittering hop is quite neutral and smooth. Check out the descriptions on Craftbrewers site as they are quite good.

Gavo.


----------

